# New Dewalt Track Saw



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone seen or tried the new Dewalt Track Saw yet? Looks like they got a good idea from Festool.
http://www.dewalt.com/us/tracksaw/

Looks like they have a corded version and cordless version with a 28 volt lithium ion battery.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

BKFranks said:


> Anyone seen or tried the new Dewalt Track Saw yet? Looks like they got a good idea from Festool.
> http://www.dewalt.com/us/tracksaw/
> 
> Looks like they have a corded version and cordless version with a 28 volt lithium ion battery.


http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=32990&highlight=dewalt

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=46654&highlight=Dewalt+Track


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Available in November 2008...._next month._


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

BKFranks said:


> Available in November 2008...._next month._


Au contraire mon ami,
*this* month! :laughing:
Time flies, whether you're
having fun or not. :sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All I have to say is that is cost more that Festool's TS-55, looks kinda cheap, and it is missing all the accessories that put Festool years ahead of the catch up crew. The Makita rail saw interests me more than a yellow boat anchor. It is due out for sale on the 15th.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> All I have to say is that is cost more that Festool's TS-55, looks kinda cheap, and it is missing all the accessories that put Festool years ahead of the catch up crew. The Makita rail saw interests me more than a yellow boat anchor. It is due out for sale on the 15th.



Where are you finding the price?
I've only seen the British prices
so far.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I got them from FOG (Festool owners group) there was a big write up on the saw versus a TS-55. Dont get me wrong, it is cool to see other companies coming out with these products, however Festool launched their plunge cut rail saw in 1964. I think both the Mac and the dewalt will be priced close, the Mac dosen't have a riving knife though. I do belive that is a very important feature of a saw like this.

The thing that concerns me is, will Dewalt have their own system as well or are you hooking that thing to a regular shop vac with a regular hose? The Anti-static hoses are increadible!!

The one neat thing about the Dewalt saw is that it will not let it come backwards on the rail, as to prevent kickback, allthough the Festools employ some crazy clutches for that reason. And why would you cut a door off standing upright like that?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I got them from FOG (Festool owners group) there was a big write up on the saw versus a TS-55. Dont get me wrong, it is cool to see other companies coming out with these products, however Festool launched their plunge cut rail saw in 1964. I think both the Mac and the dewalt will be priced close, the Mac dosen't have a riving knife though. I do belive that is a very important feature of a saw like this.
> 
> The thing that concerns me is, will Dewalt have their own system as well or are you hooking that thing to a regular shop vac with a regular hose? The Anti-static hoses are increadible!!
> 
> The one neat thing about the Dewalt saw is that it will not let it come backwards on the rail, as to prevent kickback, allthough the Festools employ some crazy clutches for that reason. And why would you cut a door off standing upright like that?


We shall see what real world prices
are soon enough.
Wonder why they chose to launch
in November? :whistling
:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> We shall see what real world prices
> are soon enough.
> Wonder why they chose to launch
> in November? :whistling
> :laughing:


Christmas????? Nah!!!


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

most places have the dewalt saw available for preorder. I think acetool has it on the site. The guy at my tool supply said dewalt has had the track saw out in europe for some time now, under a different line or something like that.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WilsonRMDL said:


> most places have the dewalt saw available for preorder. I think acetool has it on the site. The guy at my tool supply said dewalt has had the track saw out in europe for some time now, under a different line or something like that.


http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=32990&highlight=dewalt
Page #2, "rossi7x"


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I got them from FOG (Festool owners group) there was a big write up on the saw versus a TS-55.


...not that they would be biased or anything....:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not really at all.


----------

